# Gas, Induktion or electric oven?



## oivind_dahle (Apr 20, 2011)

Building my kitchen part 2. 


Today I have Gas STOVE, but start to think about induktion. Easier cleaning.

What to you recommend?


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 20, 2011)

Gas stove, with an extra induction plate (1500 or 1800W) on the side for times when you want to really boil things fast. I think there is so much more you can do with Gas.


----------



## bieniek (Apr 21, 2011)

Definitely gas, you also have to realise that when your pan is not perfectly clean on the bottom, or the plate has bits of dirt on it, intuction wont work. That way you can loose time and patience. 
Gas is doing the best job for me, heating things up quicklky, responds the change in the flame also. 
And if you would cook tajine then theres nothing better. I dont think you can use the clay form on induction or electric because of the direct contact with heating source, am i right?
And if you go and look for La Cornue you will see they sell some crazy beautiful stuff down there.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 21, 2011)

Gas, but hopefully you can lay your hands on a pro-sumer grade unit with a couple serious burners (i.e., 15,000 BTU or more).


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 21, 2011)

bieniek said:


> Definitely gas, you also have to realise that when your pan is not perfectly clean on the bottom, or the plate has bits of dirt on it, intuction wont work.


 
Sorry, but that's just not correct.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 21, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Building my kitchen part 2.
> 
> 
> Today I have Gas STOVE, but start to think about induktion. Easier cleaning.
> ...


 
Induction is cleaner, safer and possibly cheaper (depends on the price of gas/electricity in your area).

Gas will work with any pan you have, while induction may require you to buy new pans. You need a magnetic pan to use induction. Check your pans with a small magnet - if the magnet sticks, the pan is usable.

If you do any cooking requiring a flame (blistering a pepper to get the skin off or flambe) then induction is not for you.

Rick


----------



## bieniek (Apr 21, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Sorry, but that's just not correct.


 
Dont need to be sorry:thumbsup:, thats what just happened to the ones I used at Renaa, and somehow the whole thing was overheating and stopping itself with flashing light... Just in the middle of my bouillabaisse and risotto. Of course its different when you cook for five people at home and 80/90 for lunch and dinner.
I just think gas is more reliable anyway when you use it properly:ninja:


----------

